# Mounting HPS lights



## shallow death

hey guys just picked up 6 14x9 Hps lights with the built in caps looking for some ideas of how to mount them under my deck! pics would be great thanks


----------



## lesserhunter

just make a U bracket out of some strap metal. drill a hole on top to mount to deck and one on each side to mount to the light


----------



## bowcarp

and use loc-tite


----------



## lesserhunter

and also use loctite when installing the bulbs


----------



## BlazinArrow

Here is the way I mounted my lights on my last boat. I bent a U bracket out of aluminum. Hope that helps. BTW the lights that I have on that boat are the Econolight 150's with caps. they are not 14" X 9". they mis typed the dimensions more like 9X9


----------

